# Vip722 signal problems



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had Dish Network installed two days ago... Nothing but problems with my vip722. I can only get my local off-air channels via new square shooter antenna on the vip722. I have the Dish1000 with no DP44 switch installed. I am having no problems receiving all channels on my 311 receiver in my bedroom though. Has anyone else experienced any similar problems with vip722? Apparently the vip722 is frequently losing signal on both satellite inputs. I've had the installer come out two days in a row... Yesterday he moved vip722 to LNB/input 1 and 311 receiver to LNB/input 2 on the dish. Installer felt vip722 would keep a better connection to my satellite using LNB/input 1 rather than LNB/input2. But, unfortunately last night I lost all satellite channels again on my vip722 around 8pm. I was watching local CBS channel and tried changing channel to HBO. Thats when I got the check switch message on all channels except my local off-air stations. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Would installing a DP44 switch possibly help resolve the signal issues in any way?


Thanks!


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

That is totally NOT cool! You are paying for a service and not getting it. To me, that says the "install" is not finished.

I'm guessing that you got a deal with free installation and that the 722 is leased. You might have a problem 722, but that's not something we see reported in this forum often. If it's a bad receiver, the installer should bring another one by, swap them out and see if that solves the problem.

Since your 311 is getting a picture and good signal lock, the dish itself is working -- at least to some extent. As for the details of the sat hardware, that's not my strong suit. Check out the EKB for info on the Dish 1000: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Dish1000.htm

From what I read, the Dish 1000 can feed 2 receivers with no additional switches, so not having a DP44 should not be the problem. Maybe your installer is incompetent.

My advice would be to call 800-333-DISH when there is an error message on the screen. Press the "System Info" button on the front panel, tune to HBO when you get a check switch message, or whatever brings up an error. Then call and keep calling until it's working to your satisfaction. Good luck.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The Dish 1000 contains an internal switch so the 44 switch is not needed and would just introduce another point of failure if it was installed. Your dish may not be peeked well enough. The 311 of course will not even try picking up all the HD channels or the 129 sat so it could very well be happy with the existing dish position while the 722 is not.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Call Dish and have them send a Tech out to adjust your dish so it has better reception on 129.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Installer came out yesterday evening. He replaced my Dish 1000.2 with a older Dish 1000. He also gave me a new vip722. In addition, he replaced some RG6 cables and splitters and removed the ground wire to one of the RG6 cables on outside of my building. He said my Tripp Lite power strip was better ground for the cables. Installer felt my issue may have been a ground loop problem. So far so good. No signal problems yet. It hasn't been 24 hrs though. My concern now is that I no longer have the latest Dish 1000.2. What is the difference between Dish 1000 and Dish 1000.2 aside from the number of receivers that can be connected? I realize a Dish 1000.2 can run three receivers and a Dish 1000 can only run two receivers. Am I going to need a Dish 1000.2 to receive future HD channels down the road? Is the signal quality equal between Dish 1000 and Dish 1000.2?


Thanks.



__________________
Dish Receivers: ViP722, 311
Dish 1000
America's "Top 250" & HD
TV: Olevia 537H
OTA Antenna: Wineguard Squareshooter
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V1600
DVD: Oppo DV-981HD
Speakers: MK system K3


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 1000.2 is actually larger and they both see 110, 119 and 129 if properly setup.

I have a 1000 with a DPP44 switch that powers 4 receivers.

1000.2 is supposed to be better than the 1000.

Why he DOWNGRADED you is a puzzle, unless your lnb was bad and he had no replacement.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> The 1000.2 is actually larger and they both see 110, 119 and 129 if properly setup.
> 
> I have a 1000 with a DPP44 switch that powers 4 receivers.
> 
> ...


The installer said something about the Dish 1000 working better with the vip722. Again, my main concern is whether I will need the Dish 1000.2 to receive future HD channels down the road... I don't want to upgrade my equipment at my cost in future.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you sure he did not install a 1000+?
That is what I have. The 1000.2 is like the 1000, just a bit larger dish.
The 1000+ on the other hand handles four sats.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishes.htm
http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...st-look-dish-500-dish-1000-dish-1000-2-a.html


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

grog said:


> Are you sure he did not install a 1000+?
> That is what I have. The 1000.2 is like the 1000, just a bit larger dish.
> The 1000+ on the other hand handles four sats.


Not sure. Is the Dish 1000 and Dish 1000+ the same size? I know the Dish 1000.2 that the installer took away is a little larger than mine.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

grog said:


> Are you sure he did not install a 1000+?
> That is what I have. The 1000.2 is like the 1000, just a bit larger dish.
> The 1000+ on the other hand handles four sats.


Actually, I'm pretty sure I have a dish 1000 with DPP Twin/DP Dual configuration. The Dish 1000+ is larger than the Dish 1000.2 correct? Are there any known limitations or will there soon be any limitations to the Dish 1000?


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, satkid, glad to hear your installation is now finished! Of course, you'll want to keep an eye on it for a few weeks before declaring victory.

I'm curious to know: is this the same installer who got it working as the one who installed it first (and tried to fix it second)? I would not be surprised either way. Some installers will do as little as they can to fix things. Still, this last visit was quite a job. Note the debugging technique employed -- replace everything! Now we'll never know whether it was the receiver, the dish, the LNBs, or the cabling. You probably don't care as long as it works. :grin:

Again, I'm not the sat hardware expert, but you can learn a lot by getting to know your EKB. Check out the page on Dish Types, where there is a brief description of the different 1000/.2/+ dishes. Notice they are all a different size, so a measuring tape could settle the question of what you have. Also, follow the link to the Dish 1000 page for a picture of the integrated triple feedhorn on a 1000.2. I believe this is unique to the 1000.2, but I'm not certain.

As for the question of whether you are missing out by having a Dish 1000 instead of a 1000.2, I say no. If there ever came a time when you _needed_ an upgrade, Dish will usually provide this for free. For example, if you added more receivers and needed new switches or new dishes, that is typically "free", which really means it's included in the price you are paying to upgrade. You don't need a Dish 1000+ because Chicago HD locals are not on 118.75 (found that in the EKB).

All the talk of a 1000 being better than a 1000.2 for the 722 receiver is likely to be anecdotal. Perhaps another installer told your guy that, or he read it on a forum somewhere. Don't believe every post that you read in a forum...except for this one, of course! Later.


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

zlensman said:


> Hey, satkid, glad to hear your installation is now finished! Of course, you'll want to keep an eye on it for a few weeks before declaring victory.
> 
> I'm curious to know: is this the same installer who got it working as the one who installed it first (and tried to fix it second)? I would not be surprised either way. Some installers will do as little as they can to fix things. Still, this last visit was quite a job. Note the debugging technique employed -- replace everything! Now we'll never know whether it was the receiver, the dish, the LNBs, or the cabling. You probably don't care as long as it works. :grin:
> 
> ...


It was the very same installer who came out before. It's now Thursday morning and so far my services has worked great since Monday evening! This is the first time I've had Dish service and I really like it so far. I've had DirecTV service since 1994. I also really like the 722. That was a BIG concern of mine since I'm used to Tivo. The only negative I can point to with the 722 so far is that it runs very hot. I have mine in a cabinet and I am leaving the front door open with a fan going 24/7 until I receive the Middle-Atlantic COMP-COOL Cabinet fan I ordered the other day. The fan has a temperature sensor that turns it on when temp is above 90 and turns it off when temp is lower that 88. I hope you're right about Dish 1000 not being any different than Dish 1000.2 and that Dish will upgrade my equipment for free, if necessary, in the future!


----------

